# آحاديث وحكم وامثال ومواعظ إسلامية



## أأبو بدر (14 نوفمبر 2012)

آحاديث وحكم وامثال ومواعظ إسلامية 

**************************************************

تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن 

في جسم الغزال أمكنة أخرى للتنفس غير المنخرين ، وقد أمده الله بها حتى لا يجهد نفسه إذا أركن للفرار من مطارديه. 

**************************************************

البشر يعقد القلوب على المحبة 

لن تجد ناجحا واحدا وصل إلى القمة بغير ان يستند إلى صديق او زوجه محبه او حب إنسان ، كل واحد منا مدين في حياته لاشخاص معروفين ومجهولين مدوا له يدهم عندما وقع على الارض ، أضاءوا له شمعة عندما احتواه الظلام ، قالوا له كلمة حلوه ومطارق الحياة تنهال على رأسه ، أعطوه ابتسامة عطف والدنيا تكشر عن انيابها في وجهه. 

**************************************************

بشر الكريم في وجهه يلوح

رباعيات : للشاعر محمد حسن فقي

هذا الحجيج إليك يهفــو 
بدعائه ، فعساك تعفــــو 
كدر الحياة إذا رضيـــت
فإنه برضاك يصفــــــــو 
إنا نمزق في الـــــرداء 
الذي نسجت وانت ترفو

**************************************************

إياك وصاحب السوء فإنه يحسن منظره ويقبح أثره

إياك وان يضرب لسانك عنقك 

ما عاتب المرء اللبيب كنفسه 
والمرء يصلحه الجليس الصالح 

**************************************************


أولى الناس بالعفو أقدرهم على العقوبة 

إذا جهلت فاسأل ، وإذا أسأت فاندم ، وإذا ندمت فأقلع ، وإذا أفضلت على أحد فاكتم ، وإذا منعت فأجمل. 

**************************************************

أول الغضب جنون وآخره ندم

ميادين الاختبار 
في المآزق ينكشف لؤم الطباع ، وفي الفتن تنكشف أصالة الرأي ، وفي الحكم ينكشف زيف الأخلاق ، وفي المال تنكشف دعوى الورع ، وفي الجاه ينكشف كرم الأصل ، وفي الشدة ينكشف صدق الأخوة. 

**************************************************

إن من البيان لسحرا 

الحياء : حلة جمال ، وحيلة كمال ، يحترم في عيون الناس صاحبه ، ويزداد قدره ، ويعظم جانبه ، وإذا رأى ما يكره غض بصره عنه ، وكلما رأى خيراً قبله وتلقاه ، أو أبصر شراً تحاماه ، يمتنع عن البغي والعدوان ، ويحذر الفسوق والعصيان ، يخاطب الناس كأنه منهم في خجل ، ويتجنب محارم الله عز وجل ، فمن لبس ثوب الحياء ، أستوجب من الخلق الثناء ، ومالت إليه القلوب ، ونال كل أمر محبوب ، ومن قل حياؤه قل أحباؤه. وهو شعبة من شعب الايمان. 

**************************************************

إن مفاتيح الأمور العزائم 

الأيدي ثلاث : يد بيضاء ويد خضراء ويد سوداء ، فاليد البيضاء هي الإبتداء بالمعروف ، واليد الخضراء في المكافأة على المعروف ، واليد السوداء هي المن بالمعروف. 

**************************************************

لكل إنسان هوايه ، لكل إنسان طريقة في الحياة يستطيع أن ينتج بها شيء مفيد 

**************************************************

إن قل مالي فلا خل يصاحبني وإن زاد مالي فكل الناس خلاني 

ربي إن لنا أخواناً في بلاد الشام 
قد مسهم الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين 
اللهم أنصرهم بنصرك وأيدهم بتأيدك وأمدهم بجند من جندك وأربط على قلوبهم وثبت أقدامهم ويسر أمورهم ووفقهم وأحفظهم يا رب العالمين 

**************************************************

إن جهد المقل غير قليل !

المزاح الحق 
كان رجل يمازح جارة له فيقول : خلقني خالق الكرام ، وخلقك خالق اللئام ، فتغضبُ وتبكي ويضحك الرجل.

**************************************************

ان المقدرة تذهب الحفيظه 

يروى ان الامام علي رضي الله عنه قال : أكرم نفسك عن كل دنية وان ساقتك إلى الرغائب فإنك لن تعتاض بما تبذل من نفسك عوضا ولا تكن عبد غيرك وقد جعلك الله حرا وما خير خير لا ينال إلا بشر. ويسر لا ينال إلا بعسر وإياك أن توجف بك المطايا الطمع فتوردك مناهل الهلكة.

**************************************************

سل نفسك قبل النوم هل صليت الصلوات الخمس جماعة وهل فتحت المصحف وهل سلم المسلمون من لسانك ويدك؟ ( الشيخ عائض القرني ) 

**************************************************

إن المعارف في أهل النهى ذمم

قال جعفر بن محمد " من كان فيه ثلاث فقد وجب له على الناس أربع : إذا خالطهم لم يظلمهم. وإذا حدثهم لم يكذبهم. وإذا وعدهم لم يخلفهم. وعلى الناس أن يظهروا عدله. وأن تكمل فيهم مروءته. وأن يجب عليهم أخوته ، وأن يحرم عليهم غيبته ". 


**************************************************


إن المعاذير يشوبها الكذب 

قال الربيع بن خيثم لآصحابه : أتدرون ما الداء والدواء والشفاء ؟ قالوا : لا. قال : الداء الذنوب ، والدواء الاستغفار ، والشفاء أن تتوب ثم لا تعود.

**************************************************

إن الله يمهل ولا يهمل 

من فوائد الرطب 

الرطب حار رطب ، يقوي المعدة الباردة ويوافقها ويخصب البدن ، وفطر الصائم على الرطب أو الثمر له فوائد كثيرة فالصوم يخلي المعدة من الغذاء فلا يجد الكبد فيها ما تجذبه وترسله إلى أجزاء الجسم والحلو أسرع شيء وصولا إلى الكبد وأحبه إليها لا سيما إن كان رطباً فينشر قبوطاً له فتنتفع به القوى والآعضاء.


**************************************************

إن الله يحب معالي الأمور ويبغض سفاسفها 

أراد أحد الحكام أن يختار رجلا ليستخدمه أمينا على أمواله وخزانته ، فأذاع بيانا يدعو فيه الراغبين في تولي هذه الوظيفة ، إلى الحضور ... 
وحضر إلى دار الحاكم عدد كبير من طلاب الوظيفة ! وكان طريقهم إلى مجلس الحاكم ممرا طويلا مظلما ليس به احد من الحراس ، وقد أمتلآت جوانب الممر بالمجوهرات النفيسة. 
واجتاز أولئك الطلاب هذا الممر الطويل المظلم ، حتى وصلوا إلى مجلس الحاكم ، فقال لهم : 
إن الامتحان الوحيد لشغل هذه الوظيفة ، هو أن ترقصوا أمامي .. 
فوجم جميع المتقدمين ، ولم يرقص منهم أحد إلا واحداً ، تقدم أمام الحاكم يؤدي الامتحان ! 
ذلك لآن الباقين كانوا قد ملأوا جيوبهم بالجواهر .. 

**************************************************

إن الله جواد يحب كل جواد 

قال ملك لاحد وزرائه يمتحنه : " ما خير ما يرزقه العبد ؟ " :
قال : عقل يعيش به 
قال : فإن عدمه ؟
قال : فأدب يتحلى به 
قال : فإن عدمه ؟
قال : فمال يستره 
قال : فإن عدمه ؟
قال فصاعقة تحرقه فتريح منه العباد والبلاد !

**************************************************

إن الغنى والعز في القناعة والذل في الحرص وفي الوضاعة

الحسن بن سهل وأعرابي

كان الحسن بن سهل جَمَّ السخاء ، كثير العطاء ، فكتب إليه أعرابي يقول : ما هكذا والله يا حسن سبيل الإحسان ، أما علمت أن لا خير في السًّرف ؟ فأجابه الحسن بن سهل قائلاً : لقد علمت أنا أن لا خير في السَّرف ، فهل علمت أنت أيضاً أن لا سَرَف في الخير ؟

**************************************************

إن الغصون إذا قومتها أعتدلت 

لا خير في القول إلا مع العمل 
ولا في الفقه إلا مع الورع 
ولا في الصدقة إلا مع النية
ولا في المال إلا مع الجود 
ولا في الصداقة إلا مع الوفاء
ولا في الحياة إلا مع السرور.

**************************************************

إن الشباب والفراغ والجدة مفسدة للمرء أي مفسدة 

النفاق والمنافقون 

قال سعيد بن عروة : لأن يكون لي نصف وجه ونصف لسان على ما فيهما من قبح المنظر وعجز المخبر أحب إليّ من أكون ذا وجهين وذا لسانين وذا قولين مختلفين.

وقال الشاعر : 
خل النفاق لآهلـــــــــــــه 
وعليك فالتمس الطريقـا 
وارغب بنفسك أن ترى 
إلا عدواً أو صديقــــــــاًَ

**************************************************

إن أخاك من واساك 

المأمون وإبراهيم بن المهدي

روي أن إبراهيم بن المهدي دخل على المأمون وعنده جماعة يتذاكرون في مسائل من العلم ، فقال : يا هذا ، هل لك معرفة بما يقول هؤلاء ؟ فقال : يا أمير المؤمنين ، شغلونا في الصغر وأشتغلنا في الكبر. فقال المأمون : لِمً لم تتعلم اليوم ؟ فقال : أو يحسن بمثلي طلب العلم ؟ فقال : نعم ، والله لآن تموت طالباً للعلم ، خير من أن تعيش قانعاً بالجهل. قال : وإلى متى يحسن طلب العلم ؟ قال : ما دامت بك الحياة. 
تعلم فليس المرء يولد عالماً 
وليس أخو علم كمن هو جاهل 
وإن كبير القوم لا علم عنده 
صغير إذا التفت عليه المحافل

**************************************************

أملك الناس لنفسه من كتم سره

اللهم اغفر لي خطيئتي وجهلي وإسرافي في أمري وما أنت أعلم به مني ، اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطأي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي ، اللهم اغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت وما أسررت وما أعلنت وما أنت أعلم به مني ، أنت إلهي لا إله إلا أنت. 

**************************************************

أفضل الجود العطاء قبل الموعد 

قال إبن الحاج البكري

يا غاديا في غفلة ورائحا 
إلى متى تستحسن القبائحا
وكم إلى كم لا تخاف موقفا 
يستنطق الله به الجوارحا 
يا عجبا منك وكنت مبصرا
كيف تجنبت الطريق الواضحا
كيف تكون حسن تقرأ في غد
صحيفة قد ملئت فضائحا 
أم كيف ترضى أن تكون خاسرا
يوم يفوز من يكون رابحا

**************************************************

أحضر الناس جوابا من لم يغضب 

نظر المأمون إلى ابن له صغير في يده دفتر فقال ما هذا بيدك فقال بعض ما تسجل به الفطنة. وينبه من الغفلة ويؤنس من الوحشة. فقال المأمون الحمدلله الذي رزقني من ولدي من ينظر بعين عقله أكثر مما ينظر بعين جسمة وسنه. 

**************************************************

احذر عدوك مرة وصديقك ألف مرة فإن انقلب الصديق فهو أعلم بالمضرة.

أوصى علي بن أبي طالب أبنه الحسن رضي الله تعالى عنهما قائلاً : يا بني أحفظ عني أربعا : أغنى الغنى العقل ، وأكبر الفقر الحمق ، وأوحش الوحشة العجب ، وأكرم الحسب حسن الخلق. 

**************************************************


لا تعتمد على قول تشك فيه !

عن محمد بن نصر الحارثي قال : كان محمد بن كعب يقول : الدنيا دار فناء ليست بدار بقاء ، رغبت عنها السعداء ، وأسرعت إليها الأشقياء ، فأشقى الناس فيها من رغب فيها ، وأسعد الناس فيها من زهد فيها ، هي المعذبة لمن أطاعها ، المهلكة لمن أتبعها.

**************************************************

أجلس حيث يؤخذ بيدك وتبر ولا تجلس حيث يؤخذ برجلك وتجر 

قال حكيم لإبنه : 
أتق الله فإن لا عمل لمن لا نية له ، ولا مال لمن لا رفق له ، ولا حرمة لمن لا دين له. 

**************************************************

لا تقل بغير تفكير ، ولا تعمل بغير تدبير.

من واجب الناس أن يتوبوا 
لكن ترك الذنوب أوجب
والدهر في صرفه عجيب
وغفلة الناس عنه أعجب 
والصبر في النائبات صعب
لكن فوات الثواب أصعب
وكل ما ترتجي قريب 
والوقت من دون ذلك أقرب

**************************************************


الطير يطير بجناحيه ، والمرء يطير بهمته.

قال الحجاج لخريم الناعم : ما النعمة؟ قال : الأمن فإني رأيت الخائف لا يتمتع بعيش ، قال له : زدني ، قال : فالصحة فإني رأيت المريض لا ينتفع بعيش ، قال : له : زدني ، قال الغنى فإني رأيت الفقير لا ينتفع بعيش ، قال له : زدني ، قال : فالشباب فإني رأيت الشيخ لا ينتفع بعيش ، قال : زدني ، قال : لا أجد مزيداً. 

**************************************************

الإنسان الناجح هو الذي يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم.

حكي أن أبن زياد قال لرجل من الدهاقين ما المرؤة فيكم؟

قال أربع خصال : 
أولها أن يعتزل الرجل الذنب فإنه إذا كان مذنباً كان ذليلاً ولم تكن له مرؤة. 
والثانية أن يصلح ماله ولا يفسده فإنه من أفسد ماله احتاج إلى الناس فلا مرؤة له.
والثالثة أن يقوم لأهله فيما يحتاجون إليه فإن من أحتاج أهله إلى الناس فلا مرؤة له.
والرابعة أن ينظر إلى ما يوافقه من الطعام والشراب فيلزمه. 

**************************************************

يعطيك من طرف اللسان حلاوة . . . ويروغ منك كما يروغ الثعلبُ

حق على العاقل أن يتخذ مرآتين ينظر في إحداهما إلى مساوئ نفسه. فيتصاغر بها ويصلح ما أستطاع منها. وينظر في الأخرى إلى محاسن الناس فيحتذيهم فيها ويأخذ منها ما أستطاع. 

**************************************************

الدنيا كالماء المالح كلما إزددت منه شرباً إزددت عطشاً.

قال أبو الدرداء: أضحكني ثلاث وأبكاني ثلاث أضحكني مؤمل الدنيا والموت بطلبه ، وغافل لا يغفل عنه ، وضاحك ملء فيه ولا يدري أساخط ربه أم راض ، وأبكاني هول المطلع وأنقطاع العمل وموقفي بين يدي الله ولا أدري أيؤمر بي إلى الجنه أم إلى النار. 

**************************************************

المستغني عن الدنيا بالدنيا كمطفئ النار بالتبن.

إعلم يا بني أن المقام في الدنيا قليل ، والركون إليها غرور ، والغبطة فيها حلم ، فكن سمحاً سهلاً قريباً أميناً. وكلمة جامعة: إتق الله في جميع أحوالك، ولا تعصه في شيء من أمورك. 

**************************************************

دع الايام تفعل ما تشاء . . . وطب نفساً إذا حكم القضاءُ 

يروى أن أحد الوزراء لهارون الرشيد قال له وقد رآه ينفق أمولاً طائلة على العيون والحواسيس أنك يا أمير المؤمنين تذكرني بالراعي الذي خاف على غنمه من الذئاب اصطحب كثيراً من الكلاب ولكنه أضطر بعد ذلك إلى ذبح نصف قطيعه لاطعامها.

**************************************************

دع المقادير في أعنتها . . . ولا تبيتن إلا خالي البال 

يروى أن عمر بن عبدالعزيز كان في سفر مع سليمان بن عبدالملك فأصابتهما السماء برعد وبرق وظلم وريح شديدة حتى فزعا لذلك ، وجعل عمر يضحك. فقال له سليمان: ما يضحكك يا عمر؟ أما ترى ما نحن فيه؟ فقال: هذه آثار رحمته سبحانه وتعالى فيها شدائد كما ترى فكيف بآثار سخطه وغضبه؟

**************************************************

جاهدوا أهوائكم تملكوا أنفسكم.

إن من علامة المؤمن قوة في دين ، وحزماً في لين ، وإيماناً في يقين ، وحكماً في علم ، وكسباً في رفق ، وإعطاء في حق ، وقصداً في غنى ، وغنى في فاقة ، وأحساناً في قدرة ، وطاعة في نصيحة ، وتورعاً في رغبة ، وتعففاً في جهد ، وصبراً في شدة ، وفي المكاره صبوراً وفي الرخاء شكوراً. 

**************************************************

لا حسن كحسن الخلق ... ولا غنى كالرضا.

يروى أن الحجاج خطب يوماً فأطال فقام رجل وقال الصلاة فإن الوقت لا ينتظرك والرب لا يعذرك فأمر بحبسه فأتى الحجاج قوم وزعما أنه مجنون وسألوه أن يخلي سبيله فقال ان أقر بالجنون خليته. قال الرجل : معاذ الله لا أزعم إن الله إبتلاني وقد عافاني.

**************************************************

العفاف زينة الفقر ... والشكر زينة الغنى.

المؤمن المراقب لله في كافة أعماله تقل أخطاؤه لا محالة وقد تزل قدمه فيأتي بعمل لا نبغى صدوره عنه فيذكر الله فيرى مبلغ خطيئته فيقلع عنها وهو بادئ الألم عميق الحسرة ، فالمؤمن قد يخطئ وأن الله لا يكلف أحدا بالعصمة إنما كلف المؤمن إذا أخطأ أن يتوب إلى رشده وإذا زلقت قدمه فكبا أن ينهض من كبوته وأن يزيح ما علق به من إثم. ثم يستأنف طريقه إلى غايته المنشودة لهذا المخطئ عذر على خطيئته يحرص على طلب المغفرة المؤدي إلى لون من محاسبة النفس ومراقبة الله التي تحيي موات الضمير في الإنسان. 

**************************************************

طول التجارب زيادة في العقل 

كتب أحد الولاة إلى الخليفة عمر بن عبدالعزيز رضي الله عنه يطلب مالاً كثيراً ليبني سوراً حول عاصمة الولاية. فأجابه عمر : ماذا تنفع الأسوار؟ حصنها بالعدل ، ونقي طرقها من الظلم. 

**************************************************

ركوب الأهوال ... خير من ذل السؤال 

كتب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ، إلى أبنه عبدالله : أما بعد ، فإنه من أتقى الله وقاه ، ومن توكل عليه كفاه ، ومن شكر له زاده ، ومن أقرضه جزاه ، فاجعل التقوى عماد قلبك ، وجلاء بصرك ، فإنه لا عمل لمن لا نية له ، ولا أجر لمن لا خشية له ، ولا جديد لمن لا خلق له. 

**************************************************

رضي بالذّل من كشف ضره.

أراك يزيدك الإثراء حرصا
على الدنيا كأنك لا تموت
فهل لك غاية إن صرت يوما
إليها قلت حسبي قد رضيت

**************************************************

رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك

سأل معاوية عقبة بن سنان الحارثي ، أي المال أفضل قال أمير المؤمنين : نخلة سمراء في تربة غبراء ، أو نعجة صفراء في بقعة خضراء ، أو عين خرارة في أرض خوارة ، فقال معاوية فأين أنت عن الذهب والفضة قال وما للعاقل ولهما حجران يصطكان إن أقبلت عليهما نفذا وإن تركتهما لم يزدادا. 

**************************************************

إذا أقبلت الدنيا على أمرئ ألبسته محاسن غيره 

يا بني من أبصر عيب نفسه أشتغل عن عيب 
غيره ومن رضي بما قسم الله لم يحزن على ما فاته
من سل سيف البغي قتل به ، ومن حفر لأخيه 
بئراً وقع فيه ومن هتك حجاب أخيه هتكت 
عوراته ومن نسى خطيئته أستعظم خطيئة غيره
من أعجب برأيه ضل ومن أستغنى بعقله زل
ومن تكبر على الناس ذل ومن خالط الأنذال 
أحتقر ومن دخل مداخل السوء أتهم ومن جالس
العلماء وقر.


----------

